# DECT + Schnurloses Telefon



## FoolMoon (7. März 2011)

Hallo Community,

Ich besitze eine FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7270 und würde mir gerne so ein schnurloses Telefon kaufen. Preislich sollte es erschwinglich sein. und Zusatzfunktionen benötige ich nicht. Akkulaufzeit (die Dinger haben wahrscheinlich Batterien) sollten bei mindestens drei Monaten liegen. Wobei der Gebrauch eventuell am Tag 10minuten telefonieren ist.

Fragen:
1. Gibt es so etwas bereits?
2. Wie nennt man so etwas? (Speziell DECT und dieses Ohrding)
3. Wie wählt man damit?


----------



## vfl_freak (8. März 2011)

Moin,



> 1. Gibt es so etwas bereits?


Akkulaufzeit von 3 Monaten 
Wohl kaum - wenn es gut läuft, sind es meist 7 - 10 Tage !!



> 2. Wie nennt man so etwas? (Speziell DECT und dieses Ohrding)


"Schnurloses Telefon" ;-]
Oder was meinst Du  
Ohrdings :suspekt: 



> 3. Wie wählt man damit?


Mittels die Tastatur  :suspekt: 

Gruß
Klaus


----------

